# Bethak - The Desi Lounge > Student Zone >  Brain Teasers!!!

## Miss_Sweet

Try to figure out these brainteasers...



Scroll down for the answers...



.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

----------


## hakhan

Nice Post...kahan Kahan Sai Maar Kar Paste Kartien Hain App Aisey Cheezay...lolz.

----------


## Miss_Sweet

kahin c bhi lo:bg: y do u wanna knw dat? :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## glimmering_candle

well acha hai!
mian apnay college main lay k jaoon hi yeh !


thanks sweeety! :Big Grin:

----------


## Muzi

I couldnt figure 'em out but nice tho :Smile:

----------


## hakhan

> kahin c bhi lo:bg: y do u wanna knw dat?


haan mujhey bhie chahiyay...mujhey bhie apnay # barhanay hain...lol.

----------


## Miss_Sweet

lol... :Stick Out Tongue:  dream on :Big Grin: 

ya they r very hard to figure out:s

----------


## hakhan

> lol... dream on
> 
> ya they r very hard to figure out:s


kiyoun bhai...kiya mera huq nahi banta uss website par jannay ka...:biggrin:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Nai haq banta na aapka :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## friendlygal786

most of them i figured out...som were hard

----------


## Miss_Sweet

yup..they were very hard :Big Grin:  mere c to koi nai howa :Big Grin:

----------

